

Cubicle innovation: TNT video site "Boss Coming" button. - jessep
http://www.tnt.tv/dramavision/

======
jessep
Click the button at the top right of the page and it throws up a fake
spreadsheet over whatever video you were watching.

This is hilarious and interesting. I'd like to know how they decided to build
that feature and how often it is used as intended.

